# valor sm11 .25 field strip help



## shadow120 (Aug 2, 2010)

i picked this up from a friend cheap and cant find anything about it. i cant get the slide off and was hoping someone here could help me out. sorry about the bad pics. thanks for the help


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It considered my most as a cheap Saturday-nite special. Valor is the importer and it is made in Germany. A Google search will get you some info. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## jayboots (May 13, 2011)

the way i do it is take a set of tweezers and on the back of the slide theres a lock bolt resting in a safety catch, take the tweezer ends one on each side of the catch push in on the lock bolt and lift up


----------

